

The i/o ventures application deadline is today. - jimboyoungblood
http://ventures.io/

======
gilbax
Do you know when the selected startups will be announced ? Couldn't find that
information on their website.

~~~
travisglines
We just applied this morning, hopefully its around March 1st or so. If people
get accepted they need a bit of time to get stuff in order to head out there.

~~~
gilbax
We also applied recently. Good luck ! We're not based in the US but are ready
to move in a second if we get in this program.

------
matthewer
Love these guys, and think they are doing amazing stuff.

